
Rust RFC to remove M:N threading (2014) - kornish
https://github.com/rust-lang/rfcs/blob/0806be4f282144cfcd55b1d20284b43f87cbe1c6/text/0230-remove-runtime.md
======
kornish
Saw this mentioned in Bryan Cantrill's blog post that's currently on the front
page [1] and enjoyed the concise and effective writing style. Thought others
might enjoy too.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18019926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18019926)

